

Laughing at Others' Code - paufernandez
http://bjk5.com/post/14265572563/laughing-at-others-code

======
rickmb
There is only one thing that makes "bad code" acceptable, and that is
_accountability_. The article hints at it, the author clearly recognizes it,
but it should be emphasized more.

Bad code without accountability, without a reason why the quality has been
compromised, and no one to take responsibility for both the choice and the
consequences of that choice, is a just crap that doesn't deserve respect.

Most bad code doesn't have the excuse that it works (it usually doesn't, at
least not for long), or that shipping it was an overriding priority. Most bad
code is just plain laziness or incompetence. Very few of us fall under the
heading of Spolsky's mythical duct tape programmers. Most of us merely
competent developers can only do one of two things: write decent code that
works well, or bad code that doesn't. And the fact that we are actually able
to do the former already puts us in the top 20% of people that get paid to
code.

As long the majority of programmers either produce bad code or spend most of
their time trying to clean up that crap (or rather, just keep it running), I
don't see why people feel the need to keep writing apologies for the very few
cases in which "bad" code was the best possible option.

------
sktrdie
A single main.py file might actually be more maintainable than a dozen files
that try to hide many levels of abstraction. Certainly things need to be
separated into files, but just enough to keep the project simple.

And when you're in the business of "getting shit done", most of the time
delivering the feature is much more important than writing "clean code".

